# Welche weiter geschnittene Winterhose zum Biken?



## Silvermoon (16. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

geht es Euch auch so, dass ihr das Gefühl habt mit den langen engen Winterbikehosen auszusehen wie der Held in Strumpfhosen
Ich habe das eigentlich immer so gelöst, dass ich `ne legere Bikeshort mir drüber gezaubert habe. Hat zwar kältetechnisch so rein gar keinen Sinn gemacht, sah aber zumindest etwas "cooler" aus.
Ich bin ja auf der Suche nach einer weit geschnittenen Winterhose zum Biken, die warm hält und den Wind abhält. Mein Problem ist, egal bei welchem, mir bekannten, Internetshop ich geschaut hatte, gabs diese erst ab Größe 36 bzw Größe S, und ich Hämpfling bräuchte da eher ne Nummer kleiner .
Habt ihr ein paar Tipps für mich, wo ich noch suchen könnte oder hat jemand von euch eine solche weite Bikehose und welche? 
Oder tarnt ihr euch auch, wie ich, mit `ner Bikeshort drüber ?

Grüßle - Silvermoon


----------



## Jaz (16. Dezember 2010)

Guck doch mal bei loeka.com vorbei. Kanadischer Hersteller von radlsachen nur für Ladies ^^ Die haben auch XS. Außerdem gabs mal das Angebot, ab 100 kanadischen Dollar Bestellwert versandkostenfreie Lieferung - auch weltweit. Kommt allerdings no Zoll drauf. Eventuell hat auch chainreactioncycles die Hosen da. 
Habe mir damals selber ne kurze DH Hose direkt geordert, da die überall sonst schon ausverkauft waren. Bin sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (16. Dezember 2010)

Danke für den Überseetipp

Bin aber jetzt inzwischen fündig geworden und zwar bei Rose. Da gibts die Soft Shell Tight Montana von Maloja in Größe XS. Die bestell ich mir jetzt mal. Vielleicht passt die ja 
Hat die vielleicht schon eine von Euch???


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Dezember 2010)

nein ich habe sie (noch) nicht, aber ich liebäugele sehr mit ihr


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Dezember 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> nein ich habe sie (noch) nicht, aber ich liebäugele sehr mit ihr



...kann Dir ja dann kurz berichten, ob sie was taugt 
War echt happy, dass es die noch in meiner Hämpflingsgröße gab. Hoffentlich sind die Beine nicht zuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu lang


----------



## lucie (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahr bei diesem netten Winterwetter mit dieser "weiten" Bikehose. 
Darunter noch eine 3/4-lange gepolsterte Bike-"Strumpfhose", und es ist schööön warm. 
Der Vorteil dieser Hose ist, dass Du sie b.B. abzippen kannst, falls es mal wieder wärmer werden sollte. 
Nachteil: ist zwar winddicht und stark wasserabweisend, aber ich denke nicht so robust, falls Du dich mal auf die Seite legst - aber das willst Du ja sicher nicht...


----------



## Silvermoon (20. Dezember 2010)

hallo,

heute ist meine Maloja Soft Shell MTB-Hose "Montana" vom Rose-Versand gekommen. Mein erster Eindruck war sehr positiv. Habe sie mir in Schwarz bestellt. Sitzt super und das Material fühlt sich total angenehm an. Genau so etwas hatte ich gesucht: eine Hose die nicht so eng sitzt wie die typischen MTB-Tights (die, in denen man aussieht wie der Held in Strumpfhosen ). Die "Montana" sitzt um einiges legerer, ist aber nicht zu weit. Das Tollste an dem Teil ist, dass sie mir mit meinen 1,52m auch in der Beinlänge optimal passt  Für kleingewachsene Mädels SUPER!!! Wenn Hosenkauf immer so einfach wäre 
Sie hat oben ein Stretchbund, eine vorgeformte Kniepartie mit Belüftungspasse, RV an den Waden (läßt sich also "erweitern" und ist mit Stoff hinterlegt), 2 kleine Po-Taschen mit RV, eine kleine RV-Tasche vorne. Soll winddicht, stark wasserabweisend und atmungsaktiv sein. Was in meinen Augen weniger Sinn macht, sind die langen Reißverschlüsse an den Oberschenkeln - außen - wenn man diese öffnet, sind die nur mit Netzfutter hinterlegt (das ist wohl das Atmungsaktiv ), aber, mal ganz ehrlich, ich brauch diese Belüftung nicht im Winter - Ihr????
Ansonsten ist sie echt super schön und der weiße Streifen bei der Hose (glaube, dass ist für die Marke typisch) macht ein richtig schlankes Bein und streckt 
Wenn sie den Praxistest auch so gut besteht wie den 1. optischen Eindruck, dann ist sie auch das Geld wert. Aber wenn man mal schaut was andere Wintertights zum Teil kosten und die sehen ja nicht gerade so stylisch aus, oder??
Auf alle Fälle eine schöne Alternative zu den "Strumpfhosen"


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Beschreibung, wenn der Weihnachtsmann sie mir nicht bringt, bestelle ich sie gleich am Wochenende


----------



## Oregonian (6. Januar 2011)

Die Pearl Izumi Alpine Pant
http://www.pearlizumi.com/publish/c...e/apparel/elite_tights.-productCode-4338.html
kann ich wärmstens empfehlen! Sehr angenehme Passform und durchdacht. Sie hat zwar kein Sitzpolster dafür ist sie aber auch für andere Wintersportaktivitäten zu gebrauchen. Gibt´s momentan bei Stadler.
Vaude hat(te?) mal was ähnliches.


----------

